# Brown Royal Non-Acid Wheel Cleaner



## m4tty (Mar 13, 2009)

does anyone know where i can get this stuff in the UK if they sell it over here??


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

lol

Don't think you can get it, shame as it looks pretty impressive doesn't it


----------



## m4tty (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea it would work wicked on mega bad wheels wouldn't it. Nevermind, or could we organise a bulk buy from the states?


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i did email them a while back asking if it was possible to get some prices on a few gallons shipped over here, no reply


----------



## carfenattic (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello All,

Yes, they can ship Brown Royal to the UK. Just email Kellie at Flash Auto Detail Products. [email protected]. She processes all the internet orders and I use it here in the US. I like the Brown Royal wheel cleaner, Deep Purple wash & wax shampoo, and the Grape Gloss spray wax. Take care.

John


----------



## blackbox (Mar 4, 2008)

*wheel cleaner*

had a sample of wheel cleaner last year and it was nothing special, no better than anything available in the UK,you need a strong solution to get the results shown in the videos and even at lower dilution rates you will use a lot of product to get results


----------

